

Show HN: Pebbos – A Pebble app to control your Sonos speakers - james_fairhurst
https://github.com/jamesfairhurst/Pebbos

======
dang
Sockpuppet voting is not ok on HN.

~~~
james_fairhurst
Not sure what you mean here? Could you elaborate?

